

Duct tape and the brittleness of Agility - aschobel
http://beust.com/weblog/archives/000519.html

======
wlievens
Is it just me, or are flamewars these days just not what they used to be?

~~~
wglb
I am not thinking of this as a flamewar, but an interesting discussion about
TDD and agile amongst people whose opinion I respect. And it is really an
ongoing reaction to the first chapter of C@W. There is much more food for
thought in the other chapters.

